# Trojan T-1275 12v batt.



## X1/9jm (May 2, 2008)

Anybody have any experience with these? Is this a good battery? How long do they last? I'm a little confused on the specs for this. It shows a 5hr 120ah and a 20hr 150ah rating. Which number should I go by to size my battery pack? I'm looking at a 40 mile range in a Fiat X1/9 with the cloud EV "Conversion Kit 48-120V D&D ES-15A Motor & Kelly Controller" running 6 batteries at 76v to start off with. IF I'm running the numbers correctly, I can always add more batteries to boost the top end speed if the 150ah is the rating to go by.


----------



## favguy (May 2, 2008)

The battery is Ok, but you're not going to get anywhere near 40 miles on 72v at 150Ah I'm afraid!! you'll be very lucky to get 20.

If you double up to 144v same Ah, or run a second set in parallel to give you your 72v at 300Ah you may get there if you baby it and drive on flat roads, but you'll have a really low top speed if you stick with 72v.

I'd advise you read up on the power/range formulas, and other tech 101 stuff on the wiki here before planning any more.

Regards

Paul


----------



## X1/9jm (May 2, 2008)

Thanks. I was going by the formula in the wiki/101 section to get this. 
small car wh/mile =200
Range X Wh/mile +35%
(40 X 200)+2800=10,800
10,800/76v=142ah reqired for each batt

So I figured 6-12v 150Ah batts in series = 76v @ 150Ah. I can boost the number of batteries to 10 for 120v for more speed.

So there is another more accurate formula buried in the wiki? I live in a hilly area so I need to make sure it will handle the mileage but I can live with 55mph. I know the 76v would probably be slower but it's a start. I have been unable to find a similar car make with lead/acid to go by too.


----------



## ronin4sale (Jan 29, 2008)

Dont people normally do their calculations based on the 1 hr amp rating? Shouldnt make that much difference from the 5 hr, but when you add it all together it can be 3-4 miles difference in overall kwh. 

Favguy, he said his kit is only up to 120v from EVA right? If thats the case I'd probably get 10 of the batteries. You will use somewhere between 250-300 wh per mile. So if you want a 40 mile range, you will need a pack of at least 10 [email protected]/mi. and 120v * ~110amp (estimated reduction for the 1hr not 5 hr) = 13.2 kwh. So you should be in pretty good shape if you average 250 wh/mi. but if you are at 300 wh/mi then you will need 300wh * 40 mi = 12kwh which isnt much wiggle room. Imagine how much tighter your range will be if you go with less than 10 batteries? If you want to start off with less thats fine as factors like hills, average speed, etc... play a large role in the range you will end up getting. I would recommend however that you design everything to work with 10 batteries, IE, leave open space in your battery rack, or have a plan for where you will put more if required as you spec everything out.

Edit : I posted this before seeing your response above! haha If its very hilly and you dont care about top speed wiring 10 in parallel might work well(2 sets of 5) for 60v total.


----------



## ronin4sale (Jan 29, 2008)

X1/9jm said:


> I have been unable to find a similar car make with lead/acid to go by too.


 
check www.evalbum.com there must be tons of fiats as its a popular choice.


----------



## X1/9jm (May 2, 2008)

I checked the eva site and they listed 2 X1/9s. 1 was using Lipo and the other page wouldn't display for some reason. I'll keep digging.

My average daily commute is 27 miles in a hilly area, so I figured a 40 mile range is a safe amount. Haven't bought anything yet as far as motor etc. 

Is the Trojan batt mentioned not up to the task?

Thanks much!


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

EV of America gave me a qoute using those T1275 and 72 volts with the ADC A00 and they said those batteries should give my Civic a 29 miles range on a 1% grade. I have since bumped my design up to a ADC K99-4007 motor and 96 volts, and all the calculations that were done said I should get 40-48 miles from a 96 volt pack of T1275 on the terrain around me and 40 MPH speeds. (I have a 34 miles round trip commute.)

40 miles from those at 30-35 MPH is possible at 72 volts, but it is probably their limits. There is a Geo Metro on the EV Album that has gotten 50 miles using 72 volts and two strings of 75 Ah Everstarts, but was going "really slow".


----------



## X1/9jm (May 2, 2008)

For comparision, is your Civic stripped to the bone or does it still have the dash, interior etc in it? My X1/9 is totally bare, no dash, carpet, anything and will remain 'spartan'. I'll go back with fiberglass seats and some aluminum panels to smooth it out but I'm cutting every bit of weight I can. I can live with 50mph if I have to. I am just finding it hard to get the ongoing cost of operation down (mainly in batteries) to the point where it is cost effective to use it instead of my gas vehicle. 

What is the expected lifetime of these batteries?


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

X1/9jm said:


> For comparision, is your Civic stripped to the bone or does it still have the dash, interior etc in it? My X1/9 is totally bare, no dash, carpet, anything and will remain 'spartan'. I'll go back with fiberglass seats and some aluminum panels to smooth it out but I'm cutting every bit of weight I can. I can live with 50mph if I have to. I am just finding it hard to get the ongoing cost of operation down (mainly in batteries) to the point where it is cost effective to use it instead of my gas vehicle.
> 
> What is the expected lifetime of these batteries?


I haven't finished my conversion yet, but the qoute was with the Civic completely weighted down, coming to about 2800 LBs in the final weight. 

From what I have found these batteries have the same life as the T875 of 600-1000 cycles depending on the DoD and care. Its the second generation of the J150, which is supposed to be a robust 12 volt deep cycle designed for deep cycling floor machines.


----------

